# Beginner Question - did time signature change at 56 seconds?



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I am still learning music theory. And I'm trying to practice my rhythm by counting to this simple hong kong pop song: 





I think the song is mostly 4/4 timing because if I just count "One And Two And Three And Four And" starting from the drum beat at 0:01, everything seems to line up nicely. However, right around the time 0:56, I think the time signature changed to 2/4 timing for one measure before returning back to 4/4 timing at 0:58.

Am I correct in noticing this time signature change? Rhythm practice is very new to me and it took me a long time to pinpoint why my 4/4 counting started going out of sync as the music went on. So was hoping if people can tell me if I got this right or wrong.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The Pixies do this a lot, they usually think of it as a bar of 6.


----------

